# Standard crybaby inductor?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have a pic or some info on the standard inductor in a Dunlop crybaby -- I picked up a GCB-95 as part of another deal, and contrary to my expectations I think it sounds pretty good. I don't ink it's TB, but that can be remedied. doesn't this model have an input buffer anyway? 

FWIW, the inductor that's in it looks like this: 










Is that stock? I've got a Whipple in my TB Vox V847 and a FoxRox buffer, and this thing sounds pretty good next to it...and better than the Vox did stock.

Editing: 
I did some searching and that inductor doesn't look like anything else I can find that goes in a Dunlop. I also found reference to a Vox N301 inductor, which looks similar--see the printing on the case: "N301". 
But, this is the original inductor that was in my Vox (reads: A3E2):









Weird.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi it's a stock inductor and probably was built in the same factory as your
vox inductor .
I've changed out lots of them for red fasels but I do think they sound better 
than the fully enclosed black plastic type . I 'm going to give the whipple a go in the next batch of pedals I'm modding .

Cheers B.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bleedingfingers said:


> Hi it's a stock inductor and probably was built in the same factory as your
> vox inductor .
> I've changed out lots of them for red fasels but I do think they sound better
> than the fully enclosed black plastic type . I 'm going to give the whipple a go in the next batch of pedals I'm modding .
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was just surprised that it didn't suck. I've seen those ugly black fully coated inductors, and that was what I thought would be in here stock. 
Like this one:









I've tried crybabys over the years and hated every one of them. Then I get this thing, essentially for free, and I like it. The Whipple is cool. My Vox is pretty tricked out now with whipple, foxrox buffer, and TB, and I'm playing with vocal mods. I put in a 68k in place of the 33k resistor in series with the inductor, but I think it might be a bit much (it's a bit _Shaft! He's a bad mutha...shut yo mouth. Wakawakawaka_). Going to try a 47k next. But the crybaby's quite nice. 
But, I'm just about to replace the guts with an Area 51 kit anyway...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, I take it all back. I just put an Area 51 vintage Italian wah kit in the shell. 
That crybaby didn't sound good before. _This_ is good. Thanks canuck.


----------

